# ungerad und grade zahlen auf zufallsarray aufsummieren



## lennero (20. Jan 2016)

ich möchte das array der größe 100 mit zufallszahlen füllen und dann die summe der geraden und ungeraden zahlen anzeigen lassen. leider finde ich meine(n) fehler nicht. .. könnte mir jemand  helfen ?


```
class Lesen {
 public static void main(String[] args) {

  int[] a = new int[100];
  int summeg = 0, summeu = 0;

  for (int i = 1; i > a.length; i++) {
   a[i] = (int) Math.random() * 9;

   if (a[i] % 2 == 0) {
    summeg += a[i];
   } else
    summeu += a[i];
  }
  System.out.println("g =" + summeg + "/tu " + summeu);
 }
}
```


----------



## KaffeeFan (20. Jan 2016)

Du schreibst in deiner Schleife sie soll laufen, solange i größer ist als die Länge deines Arrays...

Gruß
Luk


----------



## lennero (20. Jan 2016)

hallo

danke für den hinweis, leider wird mir immernoch nur 0 und 0 angezeigt als summe ..


----------



## Flown (20. Jan 2016)

Arrays starten beim Index 0 nicht bei 1. Die Bedingung wie @KaffeeFan schon gesagt hat lautet "i < a.length".
Du musst die richtige Klammerung beim cast machen: 
	
	
	
	





```
a[i] = (int) (Math.random() * 9);
```


----------



## lennero (20. Jan 2016)

klappt dankeschön.
also hat mein array hier im grunde genommen die größe 101 ? mit a.length-1 hätte ich das problem doch gelöst wenn [100] vorgegeben wäre oder ?


----------



## KaffeeFan (20. Jan 2016)

Wieso setzt du i denn auf 1? Der Array fängt doch bei 0 an...

Du kannst doch ganz einfach prüfen welche Größe dein Array hat :

```
System.out.println(a.length);
```


----------



## lennero (20. Jan 2016)

ok habs verstanden danke


----------

